# Islay



## chrismilo (Mar 20, 2017)

This I came across maybe interests someone. 

Important Info Campervan and Motorhome Owners on Islay - Islay Blog


----------



## barryd (Mar 20, 2017)

Good that they are creating disposal points although I would argue about the fact that they are needed for grey water as I see no problem in running it onto a grass verge or drain.

It was the same on Arran last summer.  There are notices up on the toilets in the north not to empty toilets in the remote toilets as it screws up the sewage system but they have provided two proper disposal points unfortunately at the other end of the island but I think the loos in the main Town Brodick are ok.

I thought when I first came across the notices which were just stuck on the toilet wall on a4 paper that it was maybe campsite owners or those against wild campers that had put them up but apparently not.  Its a real issue.


----------



## eddyt (Mar 20, 2017)

barryd said:


> Good that they are creating disposal points although I would argue about the fact that they are needed for grey water as I see no problem in running it onto a grass verge or drain.
> 
> It was the same on Arran last summer.  There are notices up on the toilets in the north not to empty toilets in the remote toilets as it screws up the sewage system but they have provided two proper disposal points unfortunately at the other end of the island but I think the loos in the main Town Brodick are ok.
> 
> I thought when I first came across the notices which were just stuck on the toilet wall on a4 paper that it was maybe campsite owners or those against wild campers that had put them up but apparently not.  Its a real issue.



hi
  if you use bio washing machine tablets will that damage a sewage system?.
  or do you think it might be better to use non bio in the highlands. as the local
  washing machines will drain in the system.


----------



## alcam (Mar 20, 2017)

eddyt said:


> hi
> if you use bio washing machine tablets will that damage a sewage system?.
> or do you think it might be better to use non bio in the highlands. as the local
> washing machines will drain in the system.



Same question .
 How many people still use the toilet chemical stuff ?


----------



## TJBi (Mar 20, 2017)

alcam said:


> Same question .
> How many people still use the toilet chemical stuff ?



No additives whatsoever.  SOG.


----------



## barryd (Mar 20, 2017)

eddyt said:


> hi
> if you use bio washing machine tablets will that damage a sewage system?.
> or do you think it might be better to use non bio in the highlands. as the local
> washing machines will drain in the system.



I am not sure but someone on my Arran thread last summer when I questioned it explained it very well as I thought it was rubbish.  I suspect either no chemicals or Bio might be ok but even if I was not using anything and the rules stipulated no cassettes I would adhere to them.  If someone sees you emptying where there are signs saying not to its just going to reflect bad on us all, then we start to see the no overnighting signs going up.


----------

